# ring at the base of penis?



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

ds was grabbing at his penis in a more-itchy-than-interesting way today during diaper-free time and when i looked closer, i saw that there is a red ring around the base of his penis where the skin had rubbed off. i wiped it and there was little bit of fluid/blood. common? anyone else's ds have this? yeast infection?


----------



## babyluvr (Mar 21, 2004)

haven't had it here, but sounds like yeast to me. there are some great yeast ideas on kellymom.com or drjaygordon.com
hth


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Does sound a bit like yeast. That area and the skin between the penis and the scrotum get hot and stay moist more than the rest because of skin touching skin. I would start putting a bit of barrier cream on there at diaper changes.


----------



## DoubleLove (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, yeast it sounds like. My ds has gotten that a number of times. He seems to battle yeast a lot, especially around teething??? I think I'll also check out the kellymom.com reference by pp. I find yeast is a hard one to get rid of with out using ointments (which means having to resort to sposies, argh)...lots of diaper free time just doesn't solve it for ds. His twin sis on the other hand never gets yeast?


----------

